# Do you YO-YO?



## ButchC (Oct 19, 2013)

Just finished up this YO-YO for my Nephew's birthday. I just didn't realize how difficult it would be to get both halves exactly the same. 

[attachment=32969]

[attachment=32970]

Gotta turn one, then try to copy it for the other side, put the yo-yo together, try it out, watch it wobble, take it apart, turn some more, repeat till it "walks" without wobbling.

Took me 9 cycles, and it's still not quite perfect.

Oh yeah, the wood is chestnut, and it's finished with HUT and Renaissance wax so I can do some more tinkering with the balance if it doesn't work well for my Nephew. 

What do you think? I love the chestnut. Wish I had more :hookup:

Butch


----------



## DKMD (Oct 19, 2013)

That's cool! I've never made one, but it sounds like a neat challenge.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice! 

I made some writing spinning tops for my grand boys (where you insert different colored pens and the tops draw patterns as they spin) but I have never made a yoyo. Looks like a good idea if I can do it. I bet it's harder than it looks. Don't know your nephew's age but you might check out the writing tops. Easy fast and fun project and the kids love 'em if they're young enough. 

:welldone:


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 20, 2013)

I made one years ago, but it wasn't half as nice as the one you made. That grain is awesome. Nicely done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Oct 20, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Very nice. Another project to try. Even though its small I would guess the weight would need to be pretty evenly weighted to reduce the likelihood of wabble?



And me without my small, digital scale. What else would it be used for? Silly cops.


----------

